# Cycling after heart bypass op



## Effyb4 (6 Nov 2013)

In September I had a heart attack that required an emergency bypass operation. I was previously pretty fit and healthy and enjoyed cycling. I have been slowly recovering and started cardiac rehab this week. I have now been diagnosed as having heart failure, due to the damage to my heart, and will be on a cocktail of medication for the rest of my life. Fortunately I have been told that in about a months time I can start cycling again. Obviously I will be taking things very easy to begin with. I just wondered if anybody else on here has experience of cycling again after heart problems and what sort of fitness you are now able to achieve.


----------



## Herzog (6 Nov 2013)

No, but I wish you the best of luck for your recovery; hopefully you'll be able to enjoy cycling again!


----------



## Bryony (6 Nov 2013)

I've got coronary heart disease which is very severe and I've been told by my cardiologist to exercise as much as possible preferably at least an hour a day. You do have to build up slowly, slower than people without a heart problem. Your body is very good at telling you when you're doing too much so make sure you listen! When I started cycling I didn't push my self too hard to begin with but each time I got the bike I pushed a bit harder if I felt ok with that next time I again pushed a little bit harder and so on.

Having heart failure you are going to have to take it really easy to start with and you will probably find you get out if breath quite easily, and I doubt you will be able to get up to the fitness level you were at before this happened, but speak to your cardiac rehab and consultant and they should be able to come up with an exercise plan to get you as fit as possible. 

So sorry about your health, but good luck getting back on your bike


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2013)

talk to your doctors about what your doing, take it easy, build up slowly, be careful you don't over do things and stop instantly if you find you are running into problems, and most importantly enjoy your pedalling
I had angina in 2008, have 4 stents in my chest and I'm on symvastatin and low dose aspirin. My fitness levels are about 90-95% of what it was before I was ill.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Nov 2013)

I had not had a coronary, but I was given a double bypass immediately after an investigative angiogram in August 2012. In fact, they wouldn't let me out of the hospital until they had operated. It came as a big surprise. I was told to stay off the bike for two months, and when that time was up, I asked the cardiologist what I was allowed to do. He said that I could ride as far and as fast as I wanted..."Probably a good idea to give the TdF a miss though...". We spent the rest of the consultation discussing what a nasty piece of work Lance Armstrong was.

Has it made a difference to my cycling? I'm never going to be any good because I'm old and have been unfit for most of my life, but I can now go up hills that I couldn't even contemplate when I was twenty five. It's fun, and I enjoy each day as it comes.

Very best wishes, Effyb4


----------



## Tyke (7 Nov 2013)

Had a heart attack three years ago, no bypass just stent but after a steady start I found cycling a great help with the recovery, you just need to go easy and take things at your own pace, consult your doc about any problems you find and build up steady. Enjoy the ride and the recovery good luck with both.


----------



## rbreid (7 Nov 2013)

First heart attack 1998 whilst cycling on a fixed wheel bike, second 2006. IRD fitted 2011. Still cycling but don't use the fixed wheel bike as much. Bit slower and shorter distances than in the past but no less enjoyment. Took medical advice as to when to start cycling again re effort limits and precautions to take ie in company for first few months. My Cardiac consultant is very supportive regarding wishes and aspirations of his patients and has been a great help in overcoming my understandable trepidation. Still cycling and loving it


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Nov 2013)

5 stents, 2 balloon angioplasties. Last 2 stents just over 12 months ago. Low dose aspirin, Pravastatin. Perhaps fitter now than most of my adult life - certainly fitter than most my age (66), but suspect statins contribute to muscle weakness, and find hills a struggle. Eat a good diet, and keep your weight down.


----------



## Effyb4 (7 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the replies. It's good to hear of people enjoying cycling again after heart problems. I enjoyed the rehab session yesterday. It was good to feel my heart pumping again and I can't wait now to get back on the bike. I wasn't a fast cyclist before this happened, but it's good to know I can get some fitness back. My husband is a very keen cyclist and it will be good to go on (slow) rides together again. I did wonder if the medication would affect my energy levels. I'm on : aspirin, atorvastatin, clopidogrel, ivabradine, lansoprazole, nebivolol and rampiril. I will certainly take my cardiologist's advise and listen to my body.


----------



## Tyke (7 Nov 2013)

I`m on Aspirin, Atorvastatin, Ramipril and Bisoprolol they made me a bit drowsy to start but once I got used to them no problems and don`t see any difference to before I started taking them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2013)

Just don't plan a Ranulph Fiennes type of jaunt!!!

Double bypass, 4 months beforehand

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/3234479.stm


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2013)

Effyb4 said:


> In September I had a heart attack that required an emergency bypass operation. I was previously pretty fit and healthy and enjoyed cycling. I have been slowly recovering and started cardiac rehab this week. I have now been diagnosed as having heart failure, due to the damage to my heart, and will be on a cocktail of medication for the rest of my life. Fortunately I have been told that in about a months time I can start cycling again. Obviously I will be taking things very easy to begin with. I just wondered if anybody else on here has experience of cycling again after heart problems and what sort of fitness you are now able to achieve.


Sorry I am a bit late reading this.I had an aortic valve replacement plus a bypass on June 11. I was advised that it would be 12 weeks before I could cycle again. At my 6week review which took place at 7weeks I was advised as the sternum had healed and the heart was back in working condition I could get back on the bike after 8 weeks but to build up distance time by small increments.Currently I ride 5 times a week a minimum of 15 miles and maximum of 30 miles.
REHAB Glenfield hospital Leicestershire has a rehab program . Activate your heart which I followed consisting of walking and cycling for periods of 1-2 hours over a 5 day period for 6 weeks . It may be worth asking you rehab nurse if this is available in your area as University hospitals Lecester have sold the program to other HA.
I am now 16 weeks post op .Prior to my op I was never going to break any world records at72 years of age.I feel i am a bit below my pre op performance level .I use the turbo if the weather is not conducive to road cycling, i also do a hilly walk of aprox 2 hours once a week.
MEDICATION 1 Asprin 1 Beta blocker 1Statin daily.
Stick at it and most of all enjoy being back on the bike.


----------



## Effyb4 (10 Nov 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Pawl. I am currently undergoing cardiac rehab, so I shall ask about that program. I was told to wait until 12 weeks post op also. Although they seem pleased with the progress I am making. How does everyone find the cold weather affects them? I'm conscious that my 12 weeks is up just as winter starts and have been told that I will find it more difficult when it's cold.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2013)

Stented 8 yrs ago, on Beta blockers, Aspirin, 2 kinds of Statin and an ACE inhibitor.
Take longer to warm-up than most (this is important) but once up to speed I can keep up with most of my non CHD peers.
Agree about keeping an eye on the weight, I really need to lose 2 stone that I've put on since stenting.
Cardio-rehab is great, take it easy and take their advice. An HRM is also a good investment in the early days.
The cold is not such a big issue, but I feel it more than I did, When on Nitrates in the early stages of recovery they make you feel cold anyhow. Just take extra care to wear the right kit and care also not to catch a chill when you stop. Warming down is also important.
Everybody is different, but you will be able to cycle again.
I can't put in big efforts like sprints and take it easy uphill, but can still cycle a lumpy 150 miler on a hot summers day and get a great kick out of it.


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2013)

Effyb4 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply Pawl. I am currently undergoing cardiac rehab, so I shall ask about that program. I was told to wait until 12 weeks post op also. Although they seem pleased with the progress I am making. How does everyone find the cold weather affects them? I'm conscious that my 12 weeks is up just as winter starts and have been told that I will find it more difficult when it's cold.


One thing I forgot to mention was that after discharge in my case after5 days I could exercise using a static bike.I had to explain to the physio what a turbo trainer is, she gave me the go ahead with the proviso to only increase effort and time separately . I did ask if I could use the turbo why not ride on the road.I was told the sternum is split during surgery it has to heal,any sudden twisting motion could cause the sternum to split.
Hope the rehab goes well.


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Stented 8 yrs ago, on Beta blockers, Aspirin, 2 kinds of Statin and an ACE inhibitor.
> Take longer to warm-up than most (this is important) but once up to speed I can keep up with most of my non CHD peers.
> Agree about keeping an eye on the weight, I really need to lose 2 stone that I've put on since stenting.
> Cardio-rehab is great, take it easy and take their advice. An HRM is also a good investment in the early days.
> ...


Agree with using a heart rate monitor.Early in rehab I used the turbo extensively as this enabled me to maintain an even heart rate. On the road your effort is often governed by the environment hills weather etc.


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2013)

Effyb4 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply Pawl. I am currently undergoing cardiac rehab, so I shall ask about that program. I was told to wait until 12 weeks post op also. Although they seem pleased with the progress I am making. How does everyone find the cold weather affects them? I'm conscious that my 12 weeks is up just as winter starts and have been told that I will find it more difficult when it's cold.



I feel the cold more than I did before the op, I find the most important thing for me when its cold is to warm up properly, the only time I can get grumbles is if I go to hard to early on a cold day.


----------



## Albert (10 Nov 2013)

I had a big heart attack 7 years ago and didn't get clot busting drugs. I therefore sustained some permanent heart damage. Luckily I only needed stenting and have no underlying heart disease. I am on medication for the rest of my life for blood pressure and take a cocktail every morning, including Statins, beta blockers etc.
I was a heavy smoking couch potato before.
I have taken up cycling in a big way and have covered in excess of 20,000 miles with well over a million feet of climbing (I live in the hills of Mid-Wales) in spite of having several other health issues in the period since the heart attack.
Your heart situation sounds worse than mine, but I am sure that you (The OP) will be able to get to a good level again with patience.
Good Luck!


----------



## slowmotion (11 Nov 2013)

Effyb4 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply Pawl. I am currently undergoing cardiac rehab, so I shall ask about that program. I was told to wait until 12 weeks post op also. Although they seem pleased with the progress I am making. How does everyone find the cold weather affects them? I'm conscious that my 12 weeks is up just as winter starts and have been told that I will find it more difficult when it's cold.


 I got back on the bike on 18th October 2012 , eight weeks post op. Any form of major exertion before then was banned to allow the sternum to knit together. Personally, I found the rehab visits before I started cycling again to be a waste of time. Walking up and down a hospital corridor to the beat of an accelerating metronome seemed pretty idiotic, but I did a lot of walking anyway because they don't want you to drive either. 
I had absolutely no problem with the cold winter weather which I cycled through daily. Good luck.


----------



## cardiac case (11 Nov 2013)

I had a heart attack and 3 stents fitted back in March.
The hospital gym had exercise bikes and it was using these during rehab that got me started with cycling.
I much prefer being out on the bike in the fresh air than doing the aerobic exercises in the gym.
The only thing is that in the gym I was supervised by trained cardiac staff, but out on the bike I'm on my own.
On a good day I can do 20 miles in a little over 2 hours, but can't seem to break that 10mph average.
It will come. At first I couldn't break 7.

The tablets are the main factor. My pulse doesn't go over 80, and at that rate not enough oxygen gets to the lower legs.

Most important part of a bike???? Yer GTN spray.  

All the best,
Paul


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Nov 2013)

cardiac case said:


> On a good day I can do 20 miles in a little over 2 hours, but can't seem to break that 10mph average.
> It will come. At first I couldn't break 7.
> 
> The tablets are the main factor. My pulse doesn't go over 80, and at that rate not enough oxygen gets to the lower legs.
> ...



Interesting how we differ, I can clip along up to an average of 20mph over flat ground and my legs seem to function as well as they ever did (I always cycled). BUT, I've lost the ability to power my arms properly! I can't whisk a bowl of batter and struggle to do a large stir-fry because my arms seize-up through lack of oxygen.


----------



## Davidc (11 Nov 2013)

I'm another one. Heart attack 5 1/2 years ago, immediate bypass and on all the usual medications. I don't have heart failure, but heart output is lower than before it.

I rode a bike before the heart attack and was told that's probably why I was affected as little as I was. I now ride more and further and up more hills than I was before the heart attack but I'm slower, especially up hills, and like Fab Foodie take a while to warm up.

I take notice of the medical advice I've been given, with the advantage of having a doctor who's a cyclist, and that includes never using a HRM.

The great thing for me about taking most of my exercise on my bikes is that I enjoy cycling, and do as much as I reasonably can. Being told to do more exercise is no hardship.


----------



## cardiac case (12 Nov 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Interesting how we differ, I can clip along up to an average of 20mph over flat ground and my legs seem to function as well as they ever did (I always cycled). BUT, I've lost the ability to power my arms properly! I can't whisk a bowl of batter and struggle to do a large stir-fry because my arms seize-up through lack of oxygen.




I can't whisk batter or do a stir-fry;
but that's nothing to do with my medical condition.  

On a more serious note, O how I wish I could do a bit more, let alone 20mph.
If I could speed up I could possibly join a club and hang on to the stragglers.
I have spent my working life as a sheet metal worker/welder and consequently standing at a bench or machine.
Loads of upper body exercise but little leg work. 
Doctors have said that exercise will increase blood flow and help clear my arteries hence I'm pinning my hopes on the biking.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Effyb4 (12 Nov 2013)

I was speaking to the rehab nurse today about cycling. She seems to think that I will be fine and has invited me to do the London to Southend ride in June with some of the rehab team. This has given me a realistic goal to aim for and she has assured me that I am free to ring her, if I need to after rehab has finished. She has also referred me for a second cardiogram to see if my heart function has improved, as she is so pleased with the progress I am making.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Nov 2013)

That's great news. Well done.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2013)

Effyb4 said:


> I was speaking to the rehab nurse today about cycling. She seems to think that I will be fine and has invited me to do the London to Southend ride in June with some of the rehab team. This has given me a realistic goal to aim for and she has assured me that I am free to ring her, if I need to after rehab has finished. She has also referred me for a second cardiogram to see if my heart function has improved, as she is so pleased with the progress I am making.



Good news well done


----------



## david k (17 Nov 2013)

Effyb4 said:


> In September I had a heart attack that required an emergency bypass operation. I was previously pretty fit and healthy and enjoyed cycling. I have been slowly recovering and started cardiac rehab this week. I have now been diagnosed as having heart failure, due to the damage to my heart, and will be on a cocktail of medication for the rest of my life. Fortunately I have been told that in about a months time I can start cycling again. Obviously I will be taking things very easy to begin with. I just wondered if anybody else on here has experience of cycling again after heart problems and what sort of fitness you are now able to achieve.


 
Hi, hope you recover ok

I had an irregular heart beat caused by an overactive thyroid, all sorted now but i still have a racing heart and it occasionally goes into an irregular rythem the day after having a heavy session. Ive read this is fairly common and it advises you not to drink, i need to search for an alternative cure!

I assume its something to do with blood pressure going up?


----------



## Effyb4 (17 Nov 2013)

Today I couldn't stay off the bike any longer and went for a 2 mile very flat ride. I kept it nice and slow, keeping at around 10mph, but it felt so good. Now I know that I can do it.


----------



## Solway53 (20 Nov 2013)

Hi All
It's good to read all these accounts and so pleased to hear that Effyb4 is back on the bike...
I had a heart attack 'out of the blue' at the age of 52 in January 2013 whilst at a spinning class. Like so many others I was already a keen week-end cyclist, never smoked, good diet etc etc, and no prior symptoms. I too went to went to cardiac rehab for several weeks and found this a very good confidence boost. I had an angiogram which showed up some narrowing of the arteries but didn't need any stents or other procedures.
It took me a while to re-gain the confidence to get on the bike again - around April May time. I was gradually getting out more often and longer distances but was held back in the summer by anxiety/depression for which I am now taking some medication.
However, I am now more positive and cycling quite regularly and can happily do 30 or so miles no problem. I am on statins, clopidogrel, aspirin, lansoprazole and a blood pressure tablet. I am aiming to take my bike abroad next Spring - good for motivation over the winter months...
Like others on this thread I would say keep going, take a long view,and gradually build up and 'listen' to your body and adjust accordingly. Best wishes and thanks to you and all for this posting


----------



## derrick (20 Nov 2013)

16 months ago had mine, stent fitted, on the usual pills, probably fitter now than for a long time, just got to take it easy and listen to your body, i was lucky no heart damage i was back on the bike a week after coming out of hospital, never looked back feeling good and loving the rides, the only thing slowing me down now is the weather. Hope you recover quickly.


----------

